# Caligrafia portuguesa



## Blacklack

Olá a todos!

Estou a traduzir dois diplomas portugueses de anos 60 e 70 e encontrei umas palavras escritas a mão quase ilegíveis.
Quanto ao diploma mais antigo, não posso decifrar nada afora “22 de janeiro de 1965” (e o que é impresso também, claro). A propósito, será que alguém sabe o que significa esta abreviatura “clv.”?
No diploma mais recente posso ler “Vidigueira”e “Serralharia Civil”. O que me embaraça é a palavra após o segundo.

Obrigado antecipadamente.


P.S. As fotos anexas são de resolução não muito alta. Se alguém quiser ver melhores, mande-me uma mensagem privada.


----------



## anaczz

Vidigueira, 22 de Janeiro de 1965.

A mim, após Serralheria Civil, parece estar escrito "9º (nono) estágio" .
Quanto à abreviatura, deve ser "Liv." (de livro) e "fl" (de folha).


----------



## almufadado

Blacklack said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Estou a traduzir dois diplomas portugueses de anos 60 e 70 e encontrei umas palavras escritas a mão quase ilegíveis.
> Quanto ao diploma mais antigo, não posso decifrar nada afora “22 de janeiro de 1965” (e o que é impresso também, claro). A propósito, será que alguém sabe o que significa esta abreviatura “clv.”?
> No diploma mais recente posso ler “Vidigueira”e “Serralharia Civil”. O que me embaraça é a palavra após o segundo.
> 
> Obrigado antecipadamente.
> 
> 
> P.S. As fotos anexas são de resolução não muito alta. Se alguém quiser ver melhores, mande-me uma mensagem privada.



Acrecentado e aprovando o que já disse a Anaczz. 

Vidigueira. 

Lê-se " Liv. 1961. FL 5." ... repare que o "ponto" (.) marca o fim do que é escrito.

Quando faz o scanning de coisas escritas deve aumentar o contraste e diminuir ligeiramente o brilho.  Aumentar 5 pontos o azul também ajuda.


Neste exemplar do diploma da 4ª classe, do tempo do facismo, pode-se ler claramente "Liv." e "FL". 
"FL" acho que é a abreviatura de "Folha do livro".

"Liv." -> "O livro" também pode indicar o ano de matricula, mas nem sempre, supondo que cada livro é chamado pelo ano das novas matriculas. Não é importante !!!


----------



## Blacklack

Obrigado, *anaczz* e *almufadado*.

 Liv., não clv.? 5? Nunca poderia adivinhá-lo.
 



almufadado said:


> "FL" acho que é a abreviatura de "Folha do livro".



 “Fl.” obviamente quer dizer “folha”. Veja http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/fl.  e http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_abreviaturas.
 



almufadado said:


> Quando faz o scanning de coisas escritas  deve aumentar o contraste e diminuir ligeiramente o brilho.  Aumentar 5  pontos o azul também ajuda.



 Não foi eu quem digilitazou as fotos. Recebi-as assim.




almufadado said:


> Neste  exemplar do diploma da 4ª classe, do tempo do facismo, pode-se ler claramente "Liv." e "FL".



 A propósito, será que sabe o que significa aquele “de9” em baixo, depois de “Martins Barata”? Tenho o mesmo  código no diploma que traduzo.


----------



## almufadado

Blacklack said:


> Obrigado, *anaczz* e *almufadado*.
> 
> Liv., não clv.? 5? Nunca poderia adivinhá-lo.



O "C" maiusculo é mais arredondado ! O "L" faz o cantinho em baixo !  O nome do tipo de letra acho é "lithos" qualquer coisa. Tinha que procurar aqui na minha colecção de fontes (typeface). 




Blacklack said:


> “Fl.” obviamente quer dizer “folha”. Veja http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/fl.  e http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_abreviaturas.


Sim. Mas lá está escrito em maiúsculas "FL" e não "Fl."
repare "Liv." ... mas não importa *porque vai dar ao mesmo.*
Havia antigamente a expressão "folha do livro de assentos/registos".
Abreviaturas levam o ponto.  Ex : -> exemplo /  Liv. ->livro / Div.-> diverso(s)
Siglas não levam o ponto . Ex. DGE -> Direcção Geral de Educação.





Blacklack said:


> A propósito, será que sabe o que significa aquele “de9” em baixo, depois de “Martins Barata”? Tenho o mesmo  código no diploma que traduzo.



Dá ideia que é "DES" pois a bolinha do nove é sempre fechada (bolinha +perninha :9) . Como o modelo do diploma é uma litografia de autor que assina como "Martins Barata", deve ser "*des*enho" ou algum código da versão da litografia, e para mais é escrito à mão, logo faz parte da "imagem".


----------



## anaczz

A mim parece mesmo "Fl.", em ambos os diplomas.


----------



## Audie

Sei que não tem muita importância, mas também acho que se trata de "Fl."

*almufadado*, o "L" maiúsculo que estás a ver não seria na verdade a junção do "*l*" com o "*.*" ?


----------



## Carfer

O almufadado tem razão. É _'Liv._', abreviatura de livro e '_FL'_, abreviatura de '_folha_'. '_Des_' é abreviatura de '_desenhou_'. Jaime Martins Barata foi um pintor e ilustrador com uma actividade bastante prolífica na produção de moedas, selos, ilustrações para publicações de índole oficial e fescos que decoram os tribunais construídos entre os anos 40 e o final dos anos 60 do século passado. Quase toda a sua obra resulta de encomendas públicas e, como tal, reflecte a temática e a ideologia do regime. 
A primeira gravura que Blacklack juntou faz parte do diploma da 4ª classe que se vê muito melhor no link do almufadado. Para alguém da minha idade é perfeitamente reconhecível, sem possibilidade de confusão.

P.S. As abreviaturas 'Liv.' e 'FL' não correspondem ao padrão habitual.


----------



## Audie

Não me queiram mal, mas então por que raios (  ) não fizeram o "*L*" da abreviatura de "Folha" igual ao "*L*" do "_Liv._"?  Só para confundir a gente?


----------



## almufadado

Audierunt said:


> Não me queiram mal, mas então por que raios (  ) não fizeram o "*L*" da abreviatura de "Folha" igual ao "*L*" do "_Liv._"?  Só para confundir a gente?



Sabia que neste periodo ainda não havia computadores e impressoras que imprimem tudo igualzinho ?   ... 

A composição era feita à mão com umas peças metálicas que continham o cunho das letras. As letras capitais da primeira linha em geral eram (podiam ser) diferentes das restantes.  Depois é que se juntava o desenho para fazer o "master" para a litografia. Isto tudo era muito artesanal e entre as diversas fases a imagem ia perdendo um pouco de qualidade.

Tentando pegar meu pé ...  tsss tsss 

Eu ainda não tinha respondido, porque andei à procura dos diplomas dos meus pais,  que devem andar no sotão ... não os encontrei.

O "mistério do "l" diferente pode ser um "l." em que a tinta esborrata e na digitalização fica um "blur" que une os dois caracteres. 

Mas dê lá por onde der, como confirma o Carfer, que dizer "Folha".  

(E como sempre em Portugal para se chegar à informação é a desgraça !)


----------



## Blacklack

Obrigado pela explicação de mais um ponto obscuro, mas queria notar que não são abreviaturas Liv. e Fl. que me impedem na verdade.

São o nome daquele diretor dum distrito escolar (parece-me que foi o de Beja), alguma coisa escrita ali debaixo da palavra “escolar” e o “9o estágio” do diploma mais recente, se o *anaczz* leu o corretamente.


----------



## anaczz

*A* anaczz diz que aquilo está tão ilegível, mas arrisca um "chute".

Pode ser "Outorgado p/" Director do Distrito Escolar.
O nome do tal director não se lê bem, mas parece ser "Manuel Vaz"


----------



## Blacklack

Peço desculpa pelo "o".


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Pode ser "Outorgado p/" Director do Distrito Escolar.
> O nome do tal director não se lê bem, mas parece ser "Manuel Vaz"


 
É muito improvável que seja '_Outorgado_', ana. Se fosse assim, essa expressão constaria do texto impresso visto que teria cabimento em qualquer circunstância. Na minha opinião é um acrescento resultante da necessidade de mencionar algo que esclareça a qualidade de quem assina o diploma. O mais certo é o diploma ter sido subscrito por alguém que não era o Director do Distrito Escolar (substituto legal, Director interino ou semelhante), o que era frequente quando se tratava de escolas situadas lonje da sede do distrito onde estava a Direcção Escolar. O que habitualmente se costuma escrever é simplesmente '_Pel' _' (_Pel' O Director Escolar'_), como se vê, aliás, da imagem do diploma junta pelo almufadado, mas neste caso a imagem aparenta reproduzir uma expressão um pouco mais longa. A prática burocrática sugere-me que pode ser algo como _'Por delegação d' '_ mas a imagem não tem definição suficiente para poder comprová-lo. Quando ao que vem a seguir ao nome, que pode efectivamente ser _'Manuel Vaz', _é possivel que se trate da menção do cargo que este desempenha (provavelmente o de Delegado Escolar, que era quem habitualmente assinava os diplomas), mas também neste caso a imagem não ajuda.

Quanto ao '_FL_' também me parece estranho e é seguramente anómalo face à prática dominante. Também já perdi o meu diploma, se é que não o rasguei, já que aquele enquadramento ainda hoje me provoca engulhos, mas a imagem que o almufadado juntou, que tem uma definição melhor, revela, mesmo ampliada, que é '_FL'_ e não o mais frequente _'Fl._'


----------



## anaczz

Sim, também pensei ser estranho esse acréscimo manual mas, como eu disse, foi só um chute, na esperança de que vocês, que são da terra, lembrassem ter visto algo parecido. Pensei também em Autorizado p/, mas parece que a primeira letra é um O mesmo.
Deixemos de chutes...


----------



## almufadado

anaczz said:


> Sim, também pensei ser estranho esse acréscimo manual mas, como eu disse, foi só um chute, na esperança de que vocês, que são da terra, lembrassem ter visto algo parecido. Pensei também em Autorizado p/, mas parece que a primeira letra é um O mesmo.
> Deixemos de chutes...



Eu estive a fazer uns malabarismos com as versões maiores do scanning e apesar de não estar de forma alguma claro, pareceu-me tratar-se de um cargo, que seguindo a ideia do Carfer é o mais provável. 

Lê se o "O" inicial, ponto que podem ser ou "i"s ou "t". e um "g" ou "j".

No cargos administrativos das escolas existe "O adjunto", "o secretário", o "chefe de secretaria", e poucos mais têm autiridade para assinar documentos. 
Como se trata do "Director do *distrito *escolar" a única palavra com g ou j e masculina é "adjunto" , e mais porque não segue "pel' O" mas sim "d'o".

An educated guess !

Quanto ao Senhor é "Manuel" e os apelido tem de facto um "V" mas podem ser muitos (Viegas, Vieira, Vagos, etc) .

É normal nas transcrições dizer-se "assinatura ilegível".


----------



## Audie

almufadado said:


> A composição era feita à mão com umas peças metálicas que continham o cunho das letras.



Por aqui, acho que isso se chama _clichê_.  



almufadado said:


> Tentando pegar meu pé ...  tsss tsss



Vou pesquisar para entender essa expressão e essa onomatopéia aí. 



almufadado said:


> O "mistério do "l" diferente pode ser um "l." em que a tinta esborrata e na digitalização fica um "blur" que une os dois caracteres.



Foi bem isso que eu tentei dizer num post anterior. 



almufadado said:


> Mas dê lá por onde der, como confirma o Carfer, que dizer "Folha".



Claro!  Acho que isso ficou claro para todos nós.  No Brasil as abreviaturas são semelhantes.


----------



## almufadado

Vou pesquisar para entender essa expressão e essa onomatopéia aí. 

Talvez eu esteja errado, mas "pegando no meu pé" , entre outros, tem o significado de "meter-se comigo" ... mas eu também estava pegando no seu .... não me leve a mal ... foi de brincadeira !

"TSSS tsss" é um som que um artista fazia quando queria dizer "isso não se faz ... ao Almufadado !"    ... de desaprovação mas note que nos smiley eu estou brincando !

All is well when all ends well  ... I sincerely hope !


----------



## Audie

almufadado said:


> Talvez eu esteja errado, mas "pegando no meu pé" , entre outros, tem o significado de "meter-se comigo"... mas eu também estava pegando no seu .... não me leve a mal ... foi de brincadeira !



Algo como "importunar", "ser insistente", "chatear" (conosco, aqui, "de brincadeirinha")?   Seriam esses alguns dos significados para um brasileiro.  Não sabia era se, pra vocês, seria igual.  



almufadado said:


> "TSSS tsss" é um som que um artista fazia quando queria dizer "isso não se faz ... ao Almufadado !"    ... de desaprovação mas note que nos smiley eu estou brincando !



Bom!  Estava a pensar (!) que seria uma cascavel... 
Aqui acho que seria algo como _"tsc, tsc",_ uma reprovação meio brincalhona.

De minha parte, eu esqueci de adicionar um smiley "smiley": 

So we're both having fun!


----------

